

IPad Vs Windows - jpatel3
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/compare?ocid=GA8_O_WOL_Hero_Home_Compare_Pos1_02#T1=dell-xps-10&t1=dell-xps-10

======
webwanderings
I hate the fact that there is no multiple account feature in iPad, otherwise
it is a fine piece of machine.

